# Forum About Russia Russian Cities  Chelyabinsk

## Станислав

I've been curious about Chelyabinsk, an apparently large city in the southern urals. I've had correspondence with a number of English-speaking people in the city, all of whom have been very nice and helpful in my studies.  
During my stay in Russia, I'd like to go there for a summer vacation, perhaps... a get away from the supposed "europeaness" of Piter and Moscow, in an effort to experience immaculate Russian culture.     
- Stanislav

----------


## JJ

What about Eburg? It is a nice city too and it is only 300 km to the north of Chelyabinsk. This is a place where the last Russian tsar was shot.

----------


## Dogboy182

It is also extremely polluted, and maybe radioactive ? I don't know about the latter, but it's supposed to just be nasty. Although it is super close to kazakhstan ! Who can argue with that ? Take JJ's advice. If yuo are going that way, go to ekaterinburg... Or magnitigorsk ? I mean magnitigorsk was mentioned in the 6th song on the new russkiy razmer CD, so it must be great !   

> a get away from the supposed "europeaness" of Piter and Moscow, in an effort to experience immaculate Russian culture.     
> - Stanislav

 Well, peter was designed to immatate the rest of europe, so you can't blame it, and moscow is just moscow. But somebody posted an article about 2 weeks ago which i read, and agree with totally. In moscow there are russians who speak russian, eat russian food, do russian things, drive russian cars, and live in russia.  I at first wanted to go somewhere off the beatin path. But it's going to cost you probly 3G's just to get there. By either connecting flights or train, plus the summer fairs are going to pwn you. If you can get a chance to go to russia, just go. There is no part of russia that is "more" russian than any other part.

----------


## waxwing

The thing that's going to kill you (or pwn you  ::  )about the provinces isn't the money - far from it, you'll probably end up spending less overall (unless you're talking about Kamchatka or something) - it's the time and inconvenience.
3Gs? Otkuda ti calculate that, D? 
I personally would recommend getting out of the Moscow / Piter route _if_ you have more than, say, 2-3 weeks here. Otherwise it might not be worth the hassle. Everything depends on everything, of course. And things need to be planned, spur of the moment is tough in Russia. 
Stanislav, your use of 'immaculate' was very amusing. I'm sure the Chelyabinskians will be delighted to hear that they are immaculate  ::

----------


## Pravit

And don't even get me started on his wild, uncontrollable capitalization! It was running horridly rampant in his other post. Thank goodness he wrote "Russian culture" this time, at least.  
Aren't there a number of nice little villages near Moscow and St. Petersburg anyway? Surely if you wanted to experience village life you wouldn't have to go all the way to the Urals. Of course, judging from your other post, you planned to go across the country and visit various cities along the way.

----------


## JJ

> Surely if you wanted to experience village life you wouldn't have to go all the way to the Urals.

 Pravit, there is a big difference between the European part of Russia and the Urals and Siberia. I've been to Saratov and when I went back I could feel myself at home only in the Bashkortostan near the border to Chelyabinsk region where I had stood in the little hotel for the night. There were all different in Saratov - the pronunciation, the lifestyle, people, nature, the names of towns and villages, the awfull roads at last. BTW the river Volga is great and girls there are the best!

----------


## translationsnmru

> Originally Posted by Pravit  Surely if you wanted to experience village life you wouldn't have to go all the way to the Urals.   Pravit, there is a big difference between the European part of Russia and the Urals and Siberia. I've been to Saratov and when I went back I could feel myself at home only in the Bashkortostan near the border to Chelyabinsk region

 I had somewhat similar experience. I was born in the Urals (in Chyelabinsk region, by the way, although quite a way off from the city itself), and lived there till I was 11. Later my family moved to Kazakhstan, and later still I moved to Moscow. For about 15 years I hadn't been near the place where I was born, and then, during my trip to Kazakhstan, I happened to pass through that part of Urals where I was born.  
I woke up at about 4 in the morning, looked out of the train's window, and my heart stopped for a moment. It was my native land! Mountains, smells, flowers and even the grass on the land — everything was different. There was nothing like that neither in Kazakhstan nor in European Russia. And people talk differently too, that is true.  
And, by the way, Stanislav, if you want to visit Chelyabinks, be sure to visit the north of the region as well - towns like Miass and Zlatoust. You'll see the true Urals  ::

----------


## waxwing

Trivia time:
Which world champion was born in one of the towns mentioned in the previous post?

----------


## joysof

Zlatoust; Karpov, A. Another chess-savant. What do I win?

----------


## waxwing

A pat on the back.
1. e4   ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Translation. you lived in kazakhstan ? you are my hero. please tell me everything! 
BTW i didn't calculate that... it just seemed pretty locigal. Your're going to have to connect 2 or 3 times to get to chelyabinsk by plane. Aeroflot doesn't even do non stops to saint peterburg, they all stop in moscow first (At least from the US.) So if you got off in moscow, you'd have to take a train. Anyways, the airfare alone is going to be at least $2000 (cuz it's summertime... maybe more) . And then Trains + hotel + random things could get close to 3 G's.

----------


## waxwing

Well that's pretty weird.. I mean, it only costs about $350 or so to fly London-Moscow, and prob. even less New York-London (? haven't checked prices recently but that route tends to be very cheap on the budget airlines).. and it shouldn't cost you much more than $100 to fly from Moscow to Chelyabinsk, or whichever is the nearest town with an airport. Of course there's also the train, which is cheaper still. There's no need to go to Pete's, that's in the other direction - unless you want to of course.
Either way, I can't see how it can possibly add up to 2000 in airfares, peak season or not. 1000 i suppose is possible. Or are you factoring in an additional flight within the US?

----------


## Станислав

> And don't even get me started on his wild, uncontrollable capitalization! It was running horridly rampant in his other post. Thank goodness he wrote "Russian culture" this time, at least.  
> Aren't there a number of nice little villages near Moscow and St. Petersburg anyway? Surely if you wanted to experience village life you wouldn't have to go all the way to the Urals. Of course, judging from your other post, you planned to go across the country and visit various cities along the way.

 - My "wild capitalization?" Care to point this out? I need to learn from my mistakes.   ::   
- Mm-hm, I'm actually going to be staying in a town on the outskirts of St. Petersburg during my sojourn in Russia. I'm uncertain as to how remote and village-like this community is, but I am told that it is in the country. I haven't been told too much about it as of yet, but have seen pictures of the house. We'll be commuting (by train) to the city every day... so it couldn't be too far removed.

----------


## Pravit

I'm just kidding about the capitalization, but it was really something in your other post! Don't you think "Russian Language", "Russian Culture", "Russian High School Classes", etc. etc. are a little too much?  ::

----------


## Dogboy182

Waxwing. First, i wasn't saying "Go to chelyabinsk from peter" i was saying "You can't even get non stops to peter, so, it's going to be difficult to find any direct routes to chelyabinsk" second... Airfares in the summer from anywhere (besides the east coast) in america to russia are going to be 2000+, unless you get a super great deal... But i havn't looked in about 2 months. It might have changed, but still. It will be a great amount of money.

----------


## Станислав

> I'm just kidding about the capitalization, but it was really something in your other post! Don't you think "Russian Language", "Russian Culture", "Russian High School Classes", etc. etc. are a little too much?

 Yes, I do.   ::

----------


## Pravit

> Waxwing. First, i wasn't saying "Go to chelyabinsk from peter" i was saying "You can't even get non stops to peter, so, it's going to be difficult to find any direct routes to chelyabinsk" second... Airfares in the summer from anywhere (besides the east coast) in america to russia are going to be 2000+, unless you get a super great deal... But i havn't looked in about 2 months. It might have changed, but still. It will be a great amount of money.

 Hey Dogboy, EffMah was saying he found some great deals to Ukraine for $200. In summer, too! But it's one of those things where they don't tell you the flight time or airline until you buy the ticket. You get to pick dates, though.

----------


## Dogboy182

Well, see there you go ! But, if you want to make sure your seat is not in the cargo hold, you might want a little classier seat =))

----------


## rusalka_s

ooooh...it's one of my favourite cities!!! I like Chelyabinsk!!!! It is not my native city, but i spend the most time there in summer!!! I have a lot of friends there

----------


## dondublon

A had been there, and make some photos. DSCN2784.jpg
^ Alexander Rozenbaum   DSCN2812.jpg DSCN2824.jpg
^ The first tractor, made after tanks. DSCN2832.jpg DSCN2791.jpg

----------


## dondublon

DSCN2837.jpgDSCN2861.jpgDSCN2866.jpg

----------

